# instructions for Van **** skull kit



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

*Van ****'s Instructions*

Get the skull wet again .Pour 1/2 the bleach into a bowl slowly mix the hydrogen peroxide into the powder. Add enough liquid to make a paste that has the consistency of mayonnaise Paint the whole skull {dont get it on the antlers you can tape off the base} let it sit for 18 to 24 hrs brush off the wash clean I just did mine w the Van ****'s


----------

